# Bead like substance in the Bath & Body Works deep cleansing soaps?



## oxonian (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello friends,

I hope everyone is doing well. I really like the texture of the Bath and Body Works Deep Cleansing Soaps, in particular the grainy like substance inside. 

Does anyone know what ingredient that is? And whether there are other products, preferably from someone on here, or another less expensive brand, that has such a textured liquid soap?

I like the feel of the grainy substance along with the liquid soap when washing my hands. 

Thank you so much,
oxonian


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 21, 2016)

Well it could be several things.  

Usually those are micro beads - tiny bits of plastic.  They are very bad for the environment, as they are not filtered out by waste water plants and get into lake and streams.  Several states have banned them.

You can use pumice, crushed walnut shell, ground coffee, clay, and poppy seeds are all things I have heard of?


----------



## Navaria (Apr 21, 2016)

Jojoba beads are also great. Several different companies carry them. I personally get mine from EB&B.


----------



## oxonian (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello friends,

Thank you for educating me about the micro beads. I will definitely try to avoid them if possible.

In general what is your assessment of the quality of these Bath & Body works soaps? I am not in any way affiliated with them or any competitor, etc. I am just a personal consumer.

Does anyone have recommendations for vendors either on here or online that sells good quality liquid soaps? Possibly with some customization?

I don't have the means to start soap making now, due to a move of residence, but I desperately need to buy a bunch of soaps for my new home. 

Thank you so much,
Oxonian


----------

